# Feasibility Studies and Implementation



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2011)

Once a feasibility study is done and it is determined that a new corridor is feasible, and assuming funding is available, can the project go ahead with construction, or does there need to be engineering/NEPA work done?


----------



## George Harris (Oct 11, 2011)

When a feasibility study is done, the paperwork trials and tribulations are just beginning. The major hurdle is the EIS (Environmental Impact Statement). To call the EIS a statement is like calling Mount Everest an anthill. It iscludes the full alighment plans with analysis of every effect on everything imaginable and quite a few that you could not imagine. Weather, water flows, traffic impacts, bug, bird, reptile, amphibians, animals, plants all kinds, and people. The EIS also opens the door for everyone who objects to any and all features of the project, and usually gives them the amunition they use against you as well. These things tend to be a Lawyers and Judges full employment program. As part of this process you get every utility, county, city trying to get their wish list projects that are anywhere touched by your built as pary of your project.

At all stages you get every politician that has any constituency with any interest for or against the project making statemetns and pronouncements for the primary purposse of getting his name and picture before the public. There will be all kinds of demands for new studies of new routes and alternatives.

There will be all sorts of information and misinformation floating around.

Then there is at all stages along the way of teh NIMBY factor. Yew, we like or sort of like the idea, but we want it somewhere else.

I could go on and on, but this is a start.


----------

